# good crappie fishing from bank



## crappiehunter (Jan 7, 2013)

hello everyone I am new to the site and was just wondering if anyone new of any good spots to crappie fish. I had a few spots out around bluff springs but haven't really been able to catch them like I use to. I will be able to start using my bout again soon but was wondering if there were some spots I could try from the bank. Thanks for any help


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

They don't exist in pensacola with out fishing on private land.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

i could take you on a day long hike through the woods and swamp and fish some totally unknown ponds off the upper part of perdido river they are holding some crappie, but if your in a boat it will save you about 6 hours. just a joke. open pond AL for bank slabs and you might catch some monster bass too.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Only place I know over here is Walton County to catach a crappie from the bank in Cat Island on Juniper Lake, and that's hit and miss. Have caught a few from time but not worth the long drive over here from Pensacola. You can do better from a boat.


----------

